# Use Software to Design Your Next Project



## WoodworkingTalk (Dec 8, 2015)

> Woodworkers craft furniture, artwork and often whimsical wonders out of wood and other wood-based materials. Some of these items are mass-produced, but many are custom made – designed in the mind of a craftsman and brought to life by hand. Some of the most beautiful woodwork in the world – architecture, furniture and musical instruments – were designed, crafted and polished by hand.
> 
> Some artisans still draw their designs by hand, but the design phase has come a long way since the days of pencil and paper sketches. Today, the most significant woodworking tool for many craftsmen is the computer.


*Read More*:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/articles/use-software-to-design-your-next-project/


----------



## Julie Mor (Feb 10, 2013)

I've dabbled in a number of CAD design programs - TurboCAD, Sketchup, 2020, Revit, Visio, AutoCAD - and have become proficient with only the last two. I prefer AutoCAD over any of them because I know it best but also because once you learn it, there are almost no limits what you can do with it. 

But regardless of the program, my woodworking projects are more successful if I first take the time to draw up a plan. CAD programs make that process easy, as long as you know how to use them. 

The benefits I have found creating drawings before even taking that first step into a woodworking project:

No guessing how the project will look when completed
List of materials required can be easily compiled
All measurements can be noted to the fraction of an inch
One can visualize the build process and know what step to take and when
Since I began using AutoCAD for my projects, I have found it invaluable to the success of the project. No more unexpected problems that cause me to stop and change directions. No more half-finished projects. To me, creating a drawing for a woodworking project is as important as if it was an entire house I am building.


----------

